# Sydney International Boat Show July 31st - August 4th



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Sydney International Boat Show July 31st - August 4th

The Hobie stand this year is in Hall # 5 stand 563. We have three dealers this year at the show, the Sailing Scene, Bass Angler and Totally Immersed along with Hobie factory staff. The new Hobie PA17T is also on display.
Details on how to get to the new venue can be found here http://www.sydneyboatshow.com.au/


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice.... I will be going tomorrow to check out the PA17.


----------

